# World GT racing



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello,

Im looking into getting into World GTR. So far in my list of parts im looking to get are:

Motor: Team Scream 17.5

Chassis: CRC GenX-10 SE World GT car kit

Im looking for recommendations for Servo, Battery, Booster, ETC.

This will be my 2nd class for running up at the Indoor champs next year in Cleveland, OH. Any help will be great as well as possible setup tips since this will be my first pan car class ever lol.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

You should look over on rctech.net


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Mumfmob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im looking into getting into World GTR. So far in my list of parts im looking to get are:
> 
> ...


The fastest growing class in carpet onroad is WGT-R. CRC has made a rubber tire and wheels that fit the WGT 1/10 scale pan car. I have been running my car with these tires and the WGT-R specified 17.5T motor. We run on Friday night at the Indy RC facility on the south side of Indy. Come on up and have some fun with us.


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

davidl said:


> The fastest growing class in carpet onroad is WGT-R. CRC has made a rubber tire and wheels that fit the WGT 1/10 scale pan car. I have been running my car with these tires and the WGT-R specified 17.5T motor. We run on Friday night at the Indy RC facility on the south side of Indy. Come on up and have some fun with us.


ya i didnt relise there was two different classes lol i am talking about the
WGT-R. I also did find the thread on RCTech.com


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

CRC has a new car coming out soon just for this class. Anything else will need a little work to get it down to an acceptable ride height. The SE I believe will take the conversion pod plates for tall tires and then all you need is spacers for the front.


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

old_dude said:


> CRC has a new car coming out soon just for this class. Anything else will need a little work to get it down to an acceptable ride height. The SE I believe will take the conversion pod plates for tall tires and then all you need is spacers for the front.


yea i seen someone post that on the RCtech thread, good thing though since i was looking at getting one within a few months but ill wait till the new one comes out


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Mumfmob said:


> yea i seen someone post that on the RCtech thread, good thing though since i was looking at getting one within a few months but ill wait till the new one comes out


It should be worth it. I run an old Gen-x (the original) with the SE pod and the conversion plates. There was an extra spacer that came with the original kit (and I still had them) that adds the extra drop needed for the front. The only issue is the pod plates move the rear wheels back 4mm so my wheelbase is longer than I would like it. But my car handles great.


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

old_dude said:


> It should be worth it. I run an old Gen-x (the original) with the SE pod and the conversion plates. There was an extra spacer that came with the original kit (and I still had them) that adds the extra drop needed for the front. The only issue is the pod plates move the rear wheels back 4mm so my wheelbase is longer than I would like it. But my car handles great.


yea i dont know what any of that is lol, this will be my first pan car. ive only raced off road and this year started on-road with a VTA, Dromida, Mudboss, and Legend lol


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

OK for right now all of the WGT cars are designed ride height wise, for tires that are 2.1x down to 1.95 in diameter. The CRC WGT-R tires are 2.45 so the cars need lowered to get down to the desireable 5mm ride height. That involves spacers under the rear pod plates and front suspension mounting points. CRC handled that by adding a hole to their F1 pod plates to make it fit on the SE . Then all you need is some 2.5 mm spacers for the front and the car is right there. The new car should be built around the tire and hit the ride height with out messing around.


----------



## BigStu (Jan 20, 2014)

Mumfmob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im looking into getting into World GTR. So far in my list of parts im looking to get are:
> 
> ...


I just picked up one of these from Speedmerchant and REALLY like the chassis overall. Assembly couldn't be easier and the layout is really nice. Very flexible for changing track conditions and I can see it will grow with my ability. 

http://www.teamspeedmerchant.com/shop/partshtml/smr1900.html

Right now I am running a Trinity D4 1S 17.5 motor, that was in one of my oval cars, just changed up the timing and running a different gear combo, SMC 1s Speedo, Savox servo, and a Fantom battery. Only had a little practice time on the track so far and the car is very fun to drive. Oh yeah, and I forgot to mention, it comes with all the parts for the CRC tires. So no making spacers or trying to figure out a combo that works. It's all done for you.

Another big decision is what body you plan to run. Most are running the HPI 911 body, I went with the Protoform Z/28 Camaro just because I want to see how it works. With the large choices, you'll need to think about that as well when picking a chassis.


----------

